# Nuc stand up with nucs on



## darrellva (Feb 2, 2011)

I found a slinder 10ft pallet at my local tractor supply that they get dog kennels on. I brought it home and made a Nuc stand out of it at the barn away from the bee yard. I got five Nucs on it already raising queen cells to put in nucs I still have to make up and put on stand. Pallet works pretty good had to add a few more boards on top so the nucs could sit on.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Good deal, double the height and you won't have to bend down so far.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm really glad to see that you didn't spend an inappropriate amount of time and money designing and building something extravegant. Good on ya.

I collected a swarm a cpl days ago and set it on an old, no longer used, truck bed tool box. Then I moved it to a pallet on the ground next to the other nucs in the yd. Sorry, no pix.


----------



## yockey (Jun 16, 2011)

Pretty cool.


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Awesome pics!


----------

